# Αγχίαλος, Ανατολικορωμυλιώτες κ.ά.



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 17, 2010)

Το βιβλίο που χρησιμοποιώ στα μαθήματα ελληνικών που δίνω στο πανεπιστήμιο έχει μερικές λέξεις που δεν ξέρω.

1 γκογκό
2 αγχίαλος
3 ψιψίνα
4 σουρντίνα

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι θα πουν; Χρησιμοποιούνται συχνά;

Επίσης, έχετε ειδική λέξη για textbook στα ελληνικά;

Ελπίζω ότι λεξιλόγιο = vocabulary.

(Δεν έχω το λεξικό μου μαζί μου εδώ στο διαμέρισμά μας στη Σμύρνη.)

Ποια είναι το καλύτερο αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό στο Διαδίκτυο; Και το καλύτερο ελληνοαγγλικό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα,

1. Το _γκογκό_ δεν το έχω ακούσει ξανά. Μπορεί όμως να εννοεί το _γκιογκιό_, που σημαίνει το καθοικάκι, μικρό δοχείο νυκτός για παιδιά. Στο λήμμα αυτό στο ΛΚΝ το αναφέρει *γιογιό* (που μπλέκεται όμως με το παιδικό παιχνίδι).

2. _Αγχίαλος_ σημαίνει παραθαλάσσιος στα αρχαία ελληνικά. Σήμερα δεν χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη (αν και υπάρχει η πόλη Νέα Αγχίαλος, έξω από το Βόλο).

3. _Ψιψίνα_ είναι η γατούλα (ψψψτ, ψψψτ, ψιψίνα... φωνάζουμε στην Ελλάδα τις γάτες).

4. _Σουρντίνα_ είναι ένα μικρό εξάρτημα που αλλάζει τον τόνο του ήχου σε έγχορδα όργανα.

Ένα καλό διαδικτυακό ελληνοαγγλικό και αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό (GWord) θα βρεις εδώ. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το καλύτερο· προσωπικά πάντως, το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά.

Για τα υπόλοιπα, θα περιμένω κι εγώ κάποιον ειδικότερο... :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2010)

Σουρντίνα έχουν και τα πνευστά. Βλ. πασίγνωστες φωτογραφίες από τζαζίστες (Λ. Άρμστρονγκ κ.ά.).


----------



## sarant (Mar 17, 2010)

Υπάρχει ή υπήρχε και η παλιά Αγχίαλος, στη σημερινή Βουλγαρία, σήμερα λέγεται Πομόριε. Είχε μεγάλη ελληνική κοινότητα, έως τις ταραχές του 1906, που οι περισσότεροι (αλλά όχι όλοι) έφυγαν πρόσφυγες και ήρθαν και έφτιαξαν τη Νέα Αγχίαλο.

Τη σουρντίνα τη χρησιμοποιούμε και μεταφορικά, όταν κάτι γίνεται με τη σουρντίνα γίνεται σιγανά, αθόρυβα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2010)

Για αγγλοελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό:
http://www.in.gr/dictionary/lookup.asp?Word=
ή, στο δικό μας Search, το πλαίσιο: Magenta EN > EL > EN.

Να σημειωθεί ότι το ελληνοαγγλικό κομμάτι είναι απλώς η αντιστροφή του αγγλοελληνικού.


Εγώ είμαι με το «γκιογκιό» (έτσι μου το έμαθαν) και με το «καθίκι» (επίσης έτσι μου το έμαθαν, αλλά βλέπουμε και στο διαδίκτυο μια σχέση 50:16.000).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εγώ είμαι με το «γκιογκιό» (έτσι μου το έμαθαν).


Εγώ πάντως ξέρω το _γκογκό_, αλλά με άλλη σημασία (ξενικής προέλευσης).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2010)

sarant said:


> Υπάρχει ή υπήρχε και η παλιά Αγχίαλος, στη σημερινή Βουλγαρία, σήμερα λέγεται *Πομόριε*. Είχε μεγάλη ελληνική κοινότητα, έως τις ταραχές του 1906, που οι περισσότεροι (αλλά όχι όλοι) έφυγαν πρόσφυγες και ήρθαν και έφτιαξαν τη Νέα Αγχίαλο.


*Ανχελόι* μου το είχαν πει κάποιοι Ελληνοβούλγαροι/Ανατολικορωμυλιώτες από εκεί, αλλά δεν το βρήκα πουθενά γραμμένο έτσι. Θα έπρεπε να το έχω αναφέρει, με δεδομένη την κατά 1/4 καταγωγή μου από τα μέρη εκείνα... :)

*Edit:* Δεν είχε γκούγκλη όταν το έψαχνα. Τώρα όλο και κάτι βρίσκεις...
*More Edit:* Περισσότερα για τη μάχη της Αγχιάλου/Α(ν)χελόι (από τη βουλγαρικη οπτική) π.χ. εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2010)

Η μάχη της Αγχιάλου, του 917, έγινε σε μικρή απόσταση από την πόλη, κοντά σε ένα ποταμό που λεγόταν Αχελώος, για τους σημερινούς Βουλγάρους Aheloy.

Πηγή μας ο Βυζαντινός ιστορικός Σκυλίτσης. Σε όποιον επιθυμεί να διαβάσει μιαν ανάλυσή της ενταγμένη στο γενικότερο πλαίσιο της βυζαντινής στρατιωτικής ιστορίας, συνιστώ το βιβλίο του John Haldon _Οι πόλεμοι του Βυζαντίου_ (Εκδόσεις Τουρίκη), σσ. 139-141.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

Earion said:


> Σουρντίνα έχουν και τα πνευστά. Βλ. πασίγνωστες φωτογραφίες από τζαζίστες (Λ. Άρμστρονγκ κ.ά.).


 
Καλημέρα. 

σουρντίνα=damper

OED:
2.a A piece of mechanism in a pianoforte for ‘damping’ or stopping the vibrations of the strings, consisting of a small piece of wood or wire covered with cloth or felt, which rests against the strings corresponding to each key, and is raised or withdrawn from them when the key is pressed down. 
2.b ‘The mute of a horn and other brass wind instruments’ (Stainer & Barrett Dict. Mus. Terms). 

Ίσως το πιο γνωστό δείγμα πνευστών με σουρντίνα (φαίνεται στο τρομπόνι και στο χέρι του Άρμστρονγκ, όταν τραγουδάει):

_Mack the Knife_ - Louis Armstrong




 
@ Earion: ευχαριστώ για την πάσα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2010)

Earion said:


> Η μάχη της Αγχιάλου, του 917, έγινε σε μικρή απόσταση από την πόλη, κοντά σε ένα ποταμό που λεγόταν Αχελώος, για τους σημερινούς Βουλγάρους Aheloy.


Ευχαριστώ για το ξέμπλεγμα! :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 17, 2010)

Daeman, τώρα πια ξέρω πού πρέπει να παραπέμψω όταν πρόκειται για μουσική :)


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 20, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

Τί σημαίνει "Ανατολικορωμυλιώτες" και πώς ετυμολογείται μετά από το στοιχείο "ανατολικο-";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2010)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!
> 
> Τί σημαίνει "Ανατολικορωμυλιώτες" και πώς ετυμολογείται μετά από το στοιχείο "ανατολικο-";


Από την Ανατολική Ρωμυλία (Eastern Rumelia).


----------



## Farofylakas (Mar 20, 2010)

Παρεμπιπτόντως δεν πρόκειται για ακαδημαϊκή ονομασία. Ανατολικορωμυλιώτες αυτοαποκαλούνται κι οι ίδιοι αν και παράλληλα χρησιμοποιούν συνήθως και μια δεύτερη ονομασία που παραπέμπει στη πόλη ή στο χωριό από όπου ήρθανε.


----------



## Earion (Mar 21, 2010)

Σημεία που δεν καλύπτει το άρθρο της Βικιπαίδειας:

1. Το "Ρωμυλία" είναι λόγιο κατασκεύασμα. Βεβαίως πέρασε στη λαϊκή χρήση, γι' αυτό και το χρησιμοποιούν οι από την Ανατολική Ρωμυλία προερχόμενοι Έλληνες. Είναι όμως εφεύρημα των ευρωπαϊκών διπλωματικών υπηρεσιών, αυτών που κατασκεύασαν και την ίδια την "αυτόνομη επαρχία" της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας στο Συνέδριο του Βερολίνου το 1878. Αναζητήθηκε κατάλληλος τίτλος για το νέο μόρφωμα και βρέθηκε ότι η περιοχή αυτή ήταν απομεινάρι της πάλαι ποτέ ένδοξης και εκτεταμένης Rumeli, αυτής ακριβώς που έδωσε στα ελληνικά την ονομασία *Ρούμελη*. Η Ρούμελη δηλαδή κάποτε κάλυπτε όλο αυτό που περιγραφόταν ως "Ευρωπαϊκή Τουρκία" (Turkey-in-Europe), φτάνοντας νότια μέχρι τη Ναύπακτο. Πρωτεύουσά της, έδρα του διοικητή (μπεηλέρμπεη της Ρούμελης) ήταν η Σόφια, η οποία με τη δημιουργία της Βουλγαρίας δόθηκε στο νέο κράτος και ορίστηκε πρωτεύουσά του. Η αυτόνομη επαρχία καταλάμβανε, για τα μάτια των ευρωπαϊκών αυλών, το ανατολικό τμήμα της Ρούμελης (αγγλικά Rumelia, γερμανικά Rumelien, γαλλικά Rumélie). Οι Έλληνες προβληματίστηκαν πώς να την ονομάσουν αφού Ανατολική Ρούμελη υπήρχε ήδη στην Ελλάδα (ήταν αυτό που στην Επανάσταση ονομαζόταν Ανατολική Χέρσος Ελλάς). Προκρίθηκε τελικά το "Ρωμυλία"*.
Άρα οι προβληματισμοί περί την ονομασία κρατών δεν είναι κάτι εντελώς καινούργιο για τα Βαλκάνια.

2. Οι Έλληνες της Ανατολικής Ρωμυλίας δεν έφυγαν ειρηνικά με πληθυσμιακές ανταλλαγές μετά τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους· πάρα πολλοί από αυτούς (οι περισσότεροι; ) έφυγαν με τους διωγμούς του 1906, απότοκους των οξυμμένων ελληνοβουλγαρικών σχέσεων λόγω Μακεδονικού Αγώνα.

*Για το οποίο υπήρξαν και αντιρρήσεις, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να προσφέρω τεκμηρίωση.

Σημείωση: στο βικιάρθρο περί Ρούμελης (Ευρωπαϊκής Τουρκίας) που προανέφερα βλέπω ένα θυρεό (coat-of-arms) για τον οποίο γράφονται τα εξής: Rumelian coat of arms from 1741, adopted later as coat of arms of Eastern Rumelia. Δυσπιστώ στην πληροφορία και θα το ερευνήσω. Τι θα πει Rumelian coat of arms from 1741;


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2012)

Σε ελληνική έμπνευση οφείλεται η κατασκευή του όρου [Ανατολική] Ρωμυλία, αν πιστέψουμε τον πολυάσχολο λόγιο του 19ου αιώνα και διπλωμάτη Αλέξανδρο Ρίζο Ραγκαβή (δικός του είναι _Του Κουτρούλη ο Γάμος_, που παίζεται αυτό τον καιρό στο Εθνικό Θέατρο). Στα απομνημονεύματά του διηγείται το εξής:

Τῇ 24 Φεβρουαρίου (8 Μαρτίου), ἐπισκεφθεὶς τὸν Lord Oddo, πρέσβυν τῆς Ἀγγλίας [στο Βερολίνο], καὶ πολλὰ μετ’ ἐμοῦ συνδιαλεχθεὶς περὶ τῶν προκειμένων μεταρρυθμίσεων εἰς τὰς σλαυικὰς χώρας τῆς Τουρκίας, τῷ ἐξέθηκα τὴν γνώμην μου τοῦ ν’ ἀπαιτήσῃ ἡ Ευρώπη ἵνα ἡ Βουλγαρία, εἰς ἧς τὴν ἀνεξαρτησίαν ἐπέμενεν ἡ Ρωσσία δικαιώματι τῶν θριάμβων της, περιορισθῇ μόνον μέχρι τοῦ Αἵμου, τὰ δὲ πρὸς μεσημβρίαν αὐτοῦ, ἐγγυήσεις λαβόντα κρείττονος διοικήσεως, ὡς καὶ αἱ λοιπαὶ χριστιανικαὶ ἐπαρχίαι, νὰ μείνωσιν εἰς τὴν Τουρκίαν, ὑπὸ τὴν ἐπωνυμίαν Ῥωμυλίας, εἰς ἣν καὶ οἱ Τοῦρκοι θὰ ηὐχαριστοῦντο, διότι αὐτὴν ταῖς ἀπέδιδον. Ἡ ἰδέα αὕτη, ἥτις ἐχαρακτήριζεν ὡς Ἑλληνικὰ (Ῥωμαίϊκα) τὰ μέρη ἐκεῖνα, ηὐχαρίστησε τὸν συνάδελφόν μου, ὅστις φαίνεται ὅτι τὴν συνέστησεν εἰς τὴν Κυβέρνησίν του, ὡς καὶ ἐγὼ ἔγραψα περί αὐτῆς εἰς Ἀθήνας, καὶ ὡς γνωστόν, αὕτη καὶ ὑπεβλήθη καὶ ἐκυρώθη εἰς τὸ Συνέδριον.

Αλέξανδρος Ρίζος Ραγκαβής. _Απομνημονεύματα_. Αθήνα: Πυρσός,1930 (τόμ. 4, σ. 235).​


----------



## Thanasis_P (Apr 2, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εγώ πάντως ξέρω το _γκογκό_, αλλά με άλλη σημασία (ξενικής προέλευσης).



Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να τη μαθαίναμε κι εμείς 
(Πάντως όταν γκούγκλισα "gogo" είδα μεγάλη ποικιλία)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να τη μαθαίναμε κι εμείς
> (Πάντως όταν γκούγκλισα "gogo" είδα μεγάλη ποικιλία)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_go_bar
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go-go_girls


----------

